# What kind of markings do my paint have?



## WesternRider1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Im just wondering, what markings do my paint have? and is he a sorrel paint or a dun paint? These pics are of a trainer riding him.


































































thank you !


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

He would be called a sorrel overo. He definitely has frame and I would guess splash.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I agree with Po. Frame for sure, and probably splash. For those playing at home, I say frame because of the body white, and splash because of the high front white and the blaze 'slipping' off the face to one side.


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

He looks a lot like my new mare! What a pretty boy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl Up (Aug 24, 2011)

He's a Frame Overo (also known as just "Frame," or just "Overo")
That's the jagged white spots. 

I also go with the others on the splash white. The white on the face, the high white on his one leg and the white on his stomach that slips up, are all characteristics of splash white. 

As for color he can't be a Dun unless you know that's in his genes. The "Dorsal stripe" could be countershading which a lot of horses have without having the dun gene.
I also believe he's a Sorrel paint. 
People's opinions differ on the difference between sorrel and chestnut. Some think they are the same, others call one for Western horses and the other for English. Personally I believe if the mane and tail match the body color of the horse it's a Sorrel. If it's lighter it's a Chestnut. 

Hope I could help!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Cowgirl Up said:


> I also believe he's a Sorrel paint.
> People's opinions differ on the difference between sorrel and chestnut. Some think they are the same, others call one for Western horses and the other for English. Personally I believe if the mane and tail match the body color of the horse it's a Sorrel. If it's lighter it's a Chestnut.


Sorrel and chestnut ARE the same colour, they are just different shades being called different names based on area and disciplines. 

A sorrel is typically the lighter, orange shades of the colour, while chestnut is the dark, more brown colour (also referred to as "liver chestnut" if even darker). A sorrel/chestnut with a light, blonde-coloured mane and tail has a gene called flaxen and is just called a flaxen sorrel or flaxen chestnut.


----------



## Cowgirl Up (Aug 24, 2011)

Poseidon said:


> Sorrel and chestnut ARE the same colour, they are just different shades being called different names based on area and disciplines.
> 
> A sorrel is typically the lighter, orange shades of the colour, while chestnut is the dark, more brown colour (also referred to as "liver chestnut" if even darker). A sorrel/chestnut with a light, blonde-coloured mane and tail has a gene called flaxen and is just called a flaxen sorrel or flaxen chestnut.


 
I was always taught different. But like I said there are so many different opinions on how the colors are used etc. 

You have yours I have mine.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Be my guest, but if you refer to them the way you are, then it's incorrect.
Sorrel: http://www.jimstrailsidegallery.com/images/THAT'S MY HORSE- SORREL.jpg
Chestnut: http://blog.summerhill.co.za/storage/horse-chestnut/horse-chestnut.jpg
Flaxen sorrel/chestnut: http://www.theequinest.com/images/flaxen-horse.jpg

Note: Not my pictures, just found them through my friend Google. Sorry for hijacking your thread.


----------



## Cowgirl Up (Aug 24, 2011)

It's not incorrect or right. It's some's opinion. I don't sit here and say your wrong. 

They are esentually the same thing yes. But the way people refer to them varies. 

The chestnut and sorrel you have picked are basically the same color.

I've always been told mane and tail are the same as the body it's a Sorrel. 

There is more than just 2 versions of chestnut too btw not just chestnut and liver chestnut.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorrel and chestnut are the same things, just different cultures and disciplines. 

And holy tie down in the pics - is it a chain or wire?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

There always seem to be so many disagreements between colors and shades in the horse world. Regardless of whether we think sorrel and chestnut are the same or not, at least in the APHA world, they are recognized as different colors with regard to registration. You can see the APHA examples at APHA.Com - Coat Colors 
Our mare, Cinnamon, is registered as a sorrel, and our mare, Lady, is registered as a chestnut.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Genetically sorrel and chestnut are the exact same color. Just like every other color in the world, there are variations of the shade. On a genetic level they are exactly the same, in other words *red*.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

AlexS said:


> Sorrel and chestnut are the same things, just different cultures and disciplines.


I have to agree with this thought.

They are all chestnut to me.


It is interesting that APHA calls them two different things.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

The APHA and AQHA (and maybe the Jockey Club..not 100% on it, but my friend has a TB registered as sorrel) are the only registries that use the term "sorrel" to my knowledge. Nd, does the ApHC?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

My appy mare's papers say 'Chestnut or Sorrel' on them.


(Though I think she is neither, but no one really can decide what color her base color is.)


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Have you posted pics AB???


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes...

I will start a thread just so we can all have fun with her.


----------

